# Pregnant rabbit problems!



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 23, 2018)

My rabbit is pregnant but I can't feel the babies in her stomach. Im pretty sure I've felt them before but I cant feel them anymore. Any answers?


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 23, 2018)

Palpation can be difficult even if you do it often, I wouldn’t keep trying and putting too much pressure on the abdomen if you aren’t too confident with it. If she is pregnant you will soon know when she starts nesting, or when the kits arrive! How many days should she be?


----------



## JBun (Oct 23, 2018)

You just need to wait the 30-35 days from the time you believe she became pregnant, to see if she has babies. Or pay to have a vet do an ultrasound. But you need to stop palpating her. If you are inexperienced and do it incorrectly, you can severely harm the babies.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> Palpation can be difficult even if you do it often, I wouldn’t keep trying and putting too much pressure on the abdomen if you aren’t too confident with it. If she is pregnant you will soon know when she starts nesting, or when the kits arrive! How many days should she be?


I'm not sure when she became pregnant but I notice about 2 weeks ago that she was starting to get a very round belly and didnt want to be touched so I left her alone for awhile and 2 days ago I went back to check on her and her belly was HUGE and was tight feeling.


----------



## Abby_victoria1 (Oct 23, 2018)

JBun said:


> You just need to wait the 30-35 days from the time you believe she became pregnant, to see if she has babies. Or pay to have a vet do an ultrasound. But you need to stop palpating her. If you are inexperienced and do it incorrectly, you can severely harm the babies.


Thank you so much! I had no idea that palpating could harm the babies. I'm new at this pregnant rabbit stuff. This is my first rabbit to ever be pregnant.


----------



## JBun (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah, those babies are very delicate in the mom's stomach, and shouldn't be messed around with if it's not something you have been shown how to properly do and aren't experienced with doing. 

If you aren't sure when she might be due, I would make sure she has all of the necessary supplies(soft grass hay and a safe place to build the nest) available to her to make a nest when the time comes.

For accidental litters this link has some good info on what to look out for and how to properly care for the mom and babies.
https://flashsplace.webs.com/accidentallitters.htm


----------



## CharlieRae (Oct 24, 2018)

How long ago did you remove the doe from the males cage? Seeing belly movement does not always mean she's pregnant. You can see normal gut movement in rabbits pretty much all the time. Kit movement looks like quick little jabs and pokes. I would stop trying to palpate, as somebody else said you can damage the babies pretty easily, especially if she is at the end of her pregnancy. It's probably also uncomfortable for the doe. I'd recommend just leaving her alone. Give her a nesting box and some hay and see what happens.


----------

